# Seeking 1988 or 1989 Specialized Allez Epic Carbon Frame



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Looking for said frameset in fully rideable condition. I have components...just need frame, headset, and fork.

Nothing found on eBay.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Mike:

I have one, which I'm not currently using. What size are you looking for? I had planned to make mine into a winter bike.....


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

bigskychuck said:


> Hi Mike:
> 
> I have one, which I'm not currently using. What size are you looking for? I had planned to make mine into a winter bike.....


Hi there, bigskychuck. Looking for a 54cm.


Thank you,

Mike


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry - mine's a 58. It's sitting on a trainer and doesn't get ridden, but maybe I'll take it out this winter. Did you put a lot of miles on yours?


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

bigskychuck said:


> Sorry - mine's a 58. It's sitting on a trainer and doesn't get ridden, but maybe I'll take it out this winter. Did you put a lot of miles on yours?


Unfortunately, no. Went off to college. Mine was a 58. I should have been on a 54 or maybe a 56. Was 15 when I bought it...and promptly stopped growing.


----------

